# Newby here from Alabama - Advice needed



## mlf (Dec 30, 2016)

In my search for an old Tyco Royal Blue train from the 1979 Sears Wish Book that I had as a kid (unsuccessful so far), I have became really fascinated with model trains. Believe it is a hobby I want to try and get into. So as a newby, does anyone have any advice on what sort of train to start with? Believe I would prefer HO scale since that is what I had as a kid. And, I would love to build a layout. Any advice and what I should attempt as my first layout? Most economical place to buy supplies and the train? Basically, just any advice you would give someone new to the hobby would be appreciated.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Any of these what you're looking for? http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...royal+blue.TRS0&_nkw=tyco+royal+blue&_sacat=0

If that link doesn't work, type 'tyco royal blue' into the ebay search line and I found a bunch of hits.

Best place to buy? The internet  I figure out what I want, then I google it and find a handful of suppliers, then I pick the lowest price. Of course, you want to look for reputable places and sometimes that only way to figure that out is to buy something and see what happens. But, if you have a local shop, go throw some business to them from time to time, because they can be a wealth of information and a great place to buy something at the last minute before a long weekend.

What scale? I'd find a local train shop or look for a train show coming to your area (google "model train show") and go look at them.

What you should start with? If you have nothing at all, get a starter kit, set it up and run it.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The world of model railroading has cone a long way since you were involved with it. The Tyco stuff was for the most part crude and didn't run particularly well.

You now have DCC and models that are detailed and can run smoothly and noiselessly, even the budget stuff. Most are now made in China to western specs. I can recommend Bachmann and Walther's at that end.

You don't need a large board for a layout, even in HO, 6x4 should get you up and running. Check on line for plans. You could be off for around three hundred dollars.

DCC supplies a constant voltage to the track and control is supplied digitally. That means constant lighting and programmable functions for speed control etc.

Good luck, any more questions just ask.


----------



## mlf (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks for the advice guys. And yeah, I realize Tyco was cheap stuff back in they day, but that particularly set I had would just offer sentimental value. I hope to also get something better than that, perhaps a starter kit, and then build a layout for it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The best advice i can give you is to do some research before jumping in. Get an introductory book (Kalmbach publishing's "Introduction to Model Railroading" is very good), read a few magazines, and browse the internet.

Once you get a better handle on what you want and what you want to do with it, you can get a better idea of how to best spend your scarce hobby funds.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The first major decision you'll have to make once
you decide to 'jump in' is what Scale.

To a large degree often that choice may be
determined by the amount of space you have
for a layout and how large you want it to be.

The cost of trains is another factor in your decision.

Basically the largest indoor and most expensive scale is
0 gauge. It takes twice as much space as HO
for the same layout. O scale has a large following
and there is a wide variety of locos, cars and
accessories.

HO is one of the most popular scales in the country,
often because of space limitations. It is generally
less costly than 0 gauge. There is possibly more
different models and accessories available in HO
than other scales due to that popularity.

N is the smallest widely used scale. (Z is even
smaller but has a limited number of modelers.)
If your space is limited N may be your choice. It
is small, you'll need better eyesight to work on it.
It is also less costly than 0 or HO. 

All of the scales have digital train control
availability. Many, however, prefer to continue
the old DC system to limit cost.

As you make your decisions let us know how
we can be of more help.

don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DonR said:


> All of the scales have digital train control
> availability. Many, however, prefer to continue
> the old DC system to limit cost.


I disagree on the cost advantage. Considering that a quality DC transformer pushes $100, and an entry level DCC system can be had for about $150 (with quality, non-sound decoders available for less than $20), by the time you've invested enough time and money to make DC approximate the level of control you have with DCC out of the box, it's more a matter of personal preference.

Evaluate DCC on it's merits, not because it seems more expensive.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> I disagree on the cost advantage. Considering that a quality DC transformer pushes $100, and an entry level DCC system can be had for about $150 (with quality, non-sound decoders available for less than $20), by the time you've invested enough time and money to make DC approximate the level of control you have with DCC out of the box, it's more a matter of personal preference.
> 
> Evaluate DCC on it's merits, not because it seems more expensive.


And the extra switches and wire needed for DC operations also reduces the cost difference.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Tom_C said:


> I'd find a local train shop or look for a train show coming to your area (google "model train show") and go look at them.


There are no train stores in Montgomery. The closest store to you is Oak Mountain Hobbies on the South side of Birmingham. It is a general hobby store, not just a train store. But they do have some train stuff. I can’t vouch for how much, since I have not been there in a while.

http://www.oakmountainhobbies.com

The closest dedicated train store to Montgomery is Trainmaster in Buford, GA. That is about an hour NE of Atlanta, which makes it 3.5 to 4 hours from Montgomery, including negotiating the permanent traffic jamb that is Atlanta. They do have a large selection of stuff in several scales, and a working layout in the store – plus knowledgeable, helpful staff. They also sell via the Internet, including items that are not in the store.

http://www.trainmastermodels.com

The closest that train shows get to Montgomery is Atlanta. Atlanta has about 3 train shows per year.

I think that the best one – especially for a beginner – is the annual show put on by the Piedmont Division of the NMRA (National Model Railroad Association). This year it is on March 18-19. The location is on the NE corner of the Atlanta bypass. So access from Montgomery is not too bad. Also, Trainmasters usually has a huge booth with lots of stuff on sale.

http://themodeltrainshow.com

There is another train show THIS SATURDAY, 1/21 in Duluth, GA. This is about 30 min NE of Atlanta, so it is a long drive THROUGH Atlanta. I have not been to this show, but it seems to be emphasizing vendors. Not sure how many layouts there will be. Also, a portion of the show is dedicated to those who collect memorabilia from full-sized trains. That might be a plus or minus for you, depending on your interests.

http://www.gserr.com/shows/2017AtlantaJanFlyer.pdf


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MtRR75 said:


> And the extra switches and wire needed for DC operations also reduces the cost difference.


Yeah, that's what I meant by time *and money*.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

A very, very good reference book is available from Atlas. Simple and easy to understand , and in my opinion the best basic information available. I've been at this for nearly 45 years and I still look through my Atlas guide from time to time. It's "The beginners guide to HO model railroading".


----------



## mlf (Dec 30, 2016)

Yep, unfortunately, Montgomery does not even have a hobby shop of any kind unless you count Hobby Lobby  They all closed down. Thanks for the info on the other locations. Hate that the nearest store dedicated to just trains is in Buford. Would have thought Birmingham, or certainly Atlanta, would have some.

I did attend the world's greatest hobby on tour show in Atlanta a week or so ago. I will probably try to attend more shows within driving distance in the near future.



MtRR75 said:


> There are no train stores in Montgomery. The closest store to you is Oak Mountain Hobbies on the South side of Birmingham. It is a general hobby store, not just a train store. But they do have some train stuff. I can’t vouch for how much, since I have not been there in a while.
> 
> http://www.oakmountainhobbies.com
> 
> ...


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

mlf said:


> I did attend the world's greatest hobby on tour show in Atlanta a week or so ago.


I was going to go to that, but on Saturday the roads in Atlanta were icy, and I had other commitments on Sunday.

There is a model railroad club in Prattville that has their own layout. I have never contacted them, because they are over an hour away from me. But they are much closer to you. You might want to take a look at them.

http://mgbrr.org


----------



## mlf (Dec 30, 2016)

Yeah, i waited until sunday to go because of the ice. Was a little dissappointed though...wasnt as big a show as i was expecting.

Thanks for the heads up on the prattvile club.



MtRR75 said:


> I was going to go to that, but on Saturday the roads in Atlanta were icy, and I had other commitments on Sunday.
> 
> There is a model railroad club in Prattville that has their own layout. I have never contacted them, because they are over an hour away from me. But they are much closer to you. You might want to take a look at them.
> 
> http://mgbrr.org


----------

